# kitchen Academy?????????



## fvun (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello

Does anyone know anything about the Kitchen Academy, good or bad? I live in Los Angeles area and I'm looking for a good school. What kind of job (paying) will I get upon graduation and title?? Thanks so much!
:chef:


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

With no prior experience, you can almost definitely look forward to a job as a Line Cook in a decent establishment. Expect anywhere from 7.00 - 13.00/hr depending on the place.

I do not know anything about this "Kitchen Academy", I would definitely encourage you to look at what community college offerings might be available. An AAS in culinary arts is the same from each school, typically employers do not view graduates of one school as better then the other. Because this is the case, might as well save some $$$ by going to a community college.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

i visited the kitchen acadmey in sacramento that they just opened, me personaly didnt like it

there kitchens have TV's and no one is working on a line, they do not have a realistic set up kitchen. i talk to them and asked them about there program and they "claim" to be atached to le cordon blue. and i went to san francisco to check out CCA which is a le cordon school and they told me that Kitchen acadmey has the rights to use there books but they are not related. i didnt like how they tried to sell that to me, it seemed like false advertisement to me. 

when i was at the school in sacramento, there was no chefs there it seemed weard to me. 

my sugestion dont go there, but do a serch for Kitchen acadmey i know we have talked about it befor.


----------

